# Westminster Entry here



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Some noteworthy dogs are missing from the Westminster golden retriever entry, and some beautiful dogs are on it too!
The Westminster Kennel Club | 2012 Breed Entries: Retriever (Golden)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Some noteworthy dogs are missing from the Westminster golden retriever entry, and some beautiful dogs are on it too!
> The Westminster Kennel Club | 2012 Breed Entries: Retriever (Golden)


And since we are watching on TV, we will never know who is missing or there. 


This dog probably doesn't have a chance, but I'm rooting for him anyway since he's the only one with a CD or more. 
And I like his looks too.  

http://www.facebook.com/pages/GCH-S...-CD-RA-CGC-TDI-Sydney/125471107530299?sk=info


http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=344123


I saw Summits Emery It's In the Bag last month. I really liked her handler or the way she was handled.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The Westminster Kennel Club | Live!

Ohw... it's live streaming? 

And I'm at work. >.<


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm rooting for my friend Toyomi's dogs, GCH Sandpipers Little Deuce Coupe (Coupe) and GCH Blackngold Walkers Great Pumpkin (Linus)!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Goldens aren't today, at least before 3.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought it didn't start until later tonight? :O


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Debles said:


> Goldens aren't today, at least before 3.


I think they are 9AM tomorrow? So you might be able to see them livestreaming? (I can't see what is being shown on the video feeds here at work, but assume they are showing the breed classes).


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Will be rooting for Leo aka CH Summit's The Titanic OS SDHF
Best show golden I've seen in the past few months. GO Leo!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Kinda like Jerry Lee myself. 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=234740
also really like Dylan
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=324053
but then I was always a big fan of his papa, Newton.
Some BIG names missing from the line up.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

K9-Design said:


> Will be rooting for Leo aka CH Summit's The Titanic OS SDHF
> Best show golden I've seen in the past few months. GO Leo!


Me too-he is the uncle to Bindi's first litter, out of Leo's brother, Shawn 

Love those Yukon boys too, though.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Megora said:


> And since we are watching on TV, we will never know who is missing or there.
> 
> 
> This dog probably doesn't have a chance, but I'm rooting for him anyway since he's the only one with a CD or more.
> ...


Sydney is a girl!!! And she is beautiful!! She actually has a great chance of winning! She was select bitch at this year's national!! She is gorgeous. She and Chloe (summit's emery its in the bag) are my two favorite bitches...Groovy too. Seen chloe and groovy together a few weeks ago and chloe is looking great.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I will be rooting for Leo (which I am sure will not win) and Jerry Lee (GCH Glengowan's Great Balls Of Fire)

There are some really really nice bitches! My prediction is that a bitch will win


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Megora said:


> A
> I saw Summits Emery It's In the Bag last month. I really liked her handler or the way she was handled.


That is great to hear bc she is Lush's new handler to be. She owns Lush's dad, and owner handles Chloe. She is Beth Johnson. I have to vote for Chloe Summit's Emery Its In The Bag bc she is Copley's 1/2 sister, but I agree Groovy and Sydney are truly awesome. Some of the goldens I have just never heard of. Since they limited the entries, it is weird to see no Nautilus and no Chaos/Vegas.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Unless they've changed it, the videos of specific breeds doesn't get posted until after the ring is done, and even then it took a while to be put up. Goldens are tomorrow. But Papillons were today. *S* I was surprised at the number of absences in Papillons.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Jerry Lee! When he is "on," he is stunning.

Besides, his owners/breeders are great people. They have donated and paid for one of their dogs to become a service dog.
And we got Banker from the wife's kennel.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

kfayard said:


> Sydney is a girl!!! And she is beautiful!! She actually has a great chance of winning! She was select bitch at this year's national!! She is gorgeous. She and Chloe (summit's emery its in the bag) are my two favorite bitches...Groovy too. Seen chloe and groovy together a few weeks ago and chloe is looking great.


DOH! 

I think that was a case of a boy-dog owner assuming all dogs are boys. 

(I do it in person too) :uhoh:


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm rooting for Seger "GCH. Yukon's turn the Page", since I have one of his daughters  

I'm also surprised not to see any Nautilus in there.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha! My favorite bitch is sydney actually. Groovy won this years national. Both are chaos daughters. And chaos went bos at the national.... Crazy!

Jill, beth surely is the person to get that CH on lush. I video tapped her and brianna and clint with chloe, groovy, and leo a few weeks ago....i will have to send it to u!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

kdowningxc said:


> I'm rooting for Seger "GCH. Yukon's turn the Page", since I have one of his daughters
> 
> I'm also surprised not to see any Nautilus in there.


i have always liked seger and he has a gorgeous daughter too entered


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> That is great to hear bc she is Lush's new handler to be. She owns Lush's dad, and owner handles Chloe. She is Beth Johnson. I have to vote for Chloe Summit's Emery Its In The Bag bc she is Copley's 1/2 sister, but I agree Groovy and Sydney are truly awesome. Some of the goldens I have just never heard of. Since they limited the entries, it is weird to see no Nautilus and no Chaos/Vegas.


Oh. lucky you! Beth does a wonderful job, and the dogs just love her


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I have to root for Groovy as she's local and the only dog on the list I've met


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

bob: sweetleas follow me (2nd year in a row!)
Bos: sydney ( shadowlands paws for aoplause at tristar)
Jams:
Gaia of yoshida enterprise
white birch darby hill
jerry lee ( glengwans great balls of fire)!!!!


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

Megora said:


> This dog probably doesn't have a chance, but I'm rooting for him anyway since he's the only one with a CD or more.
> And I like his looks too.
> 
> photobucket.com/albums/cc381/juliematney1/Pac_Rim_April_11.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



I have seen Sydney on several occasions. She is a very nice honest Bitch, her movement is beautiful and she is very showy. Carol Does a great job handling her. 

The sad thing is..... She is a bitch and you are right it will be very tough for her to go breed as the winner is usually a Dog due to the coat they carry.

I will keep my finger crossed for her though:crossfing


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Any news on the winner? I can't find out at work - bummer.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

If I am seeing it right...winner is Gch. Sweetlea's Follow me
The Westminster Kennel Club | 2012 Best Of Breed Results: TUESDAY, FEBRUARY 14, 2012


----------

